# Does new motherboard require fresh windows install!?



## Dom.Gilberto (Nov 30, 2005)

i know my hardware alot but just bought new mobo... do i need to install windows again fresh in order for my new mobo to work? i know stupid and basic question i know...but is there a way around reinstalling windows and losing alol my hardware without using a 2nd hard drive?....


----------



## sonicolin (Nov 24, 2005)

no
u do not have to reinstall windows but u will need to install all drives that came with motherboard 
windows xp will recognise most of new hardware


----------



## Dom.Gilberto (Nov 30, 2005)

why is it saying this then jus after the bit when it loads the motherboard bit....it hangs for about 15 seconds then say this...."Window could not start because of a computer disk hardware configuration problem, could not read from the selected boot diskc, check boot path and disk hardware..." what does that mean!?


----------



## Mark07 (Nov 19, 2005)

When installing a new motherboard you should always do a format/reinstalltion windows. Windows will look for the components that are from the old motherboard but they don't exist so you may get errors.

If you can, back up important files and reinstall windows completely. If you can't back up your files, try doing a repair install. Guide *here*.


----------



## Dom.Gilberto (Nov 30, 2005)

ah right so in my situation i do need to reinstall windows then meaning i will lose my old data...i cant back it up...and am not fussed just needed that message to be spoken to me in english which it has now thankfully....so that message will be resolved if i simply refresh windows but doing a fresh install right? (sorry im a bit slow)


----------



## Mark07 (Nov 19, 2005)

I edited my post, click the link in it and try that first. If not then you will just have to reinstall.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Fellas:


YOU *DO NOT *HAVE to "clean" install windows because you want to change your motherboard / there are two methods to avoid a FULL install

method # 1 / premier method using SYSPREP
this method strips all drivers from the hardware confiuration but leaves all programs and data ALONE / all you have to do is run SYSPREP (very easy) then install ALL drivers when system boots with the new motherboard 
here is a SYSPREP link 
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=772307

@@@@ poster above would need to place the old motherboard on a card board surface and do a bench build / ( a case is not a necessary component of a running computer / I would assemble the old motherboard on a piece of cardboard on the table / connect the bare minimum to wake it run with the original hard drive / get the mobo to run and then execute the SYSPREP after that swap the hard drive into the new system build and boot up and load drivers >>>> damn easy !!


Method # 2 do a windows repair install 

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315341&Product=winxp


now dont get me wrong if you existing hard drive has been running windows for a year or more then the registry really gets cluttered / there is no equal performance wise to the *clean *install however its not mandatory with a mobo change

regards

joe


----------



## Dom.Gilberto (Nov 30, 2005)

oh sorry i never stated that old motherboard was toast...so looks like im doing repair? lol, thanks alot mate though i`ll remember that cheers! if repair dont work just do fresh install right?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the repair install will work / but if for some weird reason if it doesnt do the trick / then yes fresh install



joe


----------

